# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Walk Again Project

## Airicist

Contributors:

Miguel Nicolelis

twitter.com/walkagainprojct

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mind-controlled prostheses offer hope for disabled"

by Devin Powell
May 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

World Cup exoskeleton allows paraplegic to walk again 

Published on Jun 9, 2014




> Built with funding for basic research from the National Science Foundation, Dr. Miguel Nicolelis and the Walk Again Project have built an exoskeleton that will allow paraplegics to walk again. The exoskeleton uses computer algorithms to interpret the user's brain activity, which powers the exoskeleton forward.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Monkey is Controlling a Wheelchair With its Mind"

by George Dvorsky
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Chronic, wireless recordings of large-scale brain activity in freely moving rhesus monkeys"

by David A Schwarz, Mikhail A Lebedev, Timothy L Hanson, Dragan F Dimitrov, Gary Lehew,
Jim Meloy, Sankaranarayani Rajangam, Vivek Subramanian, Peter J Ifft, Zheng Li,
Arjun Ramakrishnan, Andrew Tate, Katie Z Zhuang, Miguel A L Nicolelis

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wireless Cortical Brain-Machine Interface for Whole-Body Navigation in Primates"

by Sankaranarayani Rajangam, Po-He Tseng, Allen Yin, Gary Lehew, David Schwarz, Mikhail A. Lebedev, Miguel A. L. Nicolelis
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Monkey controls wheelchair with its mind

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Video belongs to Duke Health, obtained via Scientific Reports.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Monkeys taught to control robotic wheelchair by thought alone"
Study concludes that new technology involving brain-machine interfaces could benefit humans living with paralysis or motor neurone diseases

by Nicola Davis
March 3, 2016

----------

